# Shipping notification from tivo.com



## mikeshir (Jan 11, 2002)

just got the email with the tracking number. ordered on tuesday at 10:30 CST, ground shipping.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

son.....of a *****.....im mad now


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Which company?

Use the tracking number. What's the current status? Has it actually left the sender? Is it on a truck yet? Where?


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Holy crap. They're actually shipping them? I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Wooo! Hopefully all of us will get this joyous message as well


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

How about the big question: When did it ship?


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

mikeshir said:


> just got the email with the tracking number. ordered on tuesday at 10:30 CST, ground shipping.


Not to doubt you, but...this *is* your first post here. Until others confirm it, I'm still skeptical.


----------



## TheChadAZ (Sep 16, 2006)

Have they actually charged your credit card or is it still just the "hold?" Might be a good indicator of when they actually fully processed the order and started the shipping process.


----------



## TheChadAZ (Sep 16, 2006)

raober said:


> Not to doubt you, but...this *is* your first post here. Until others confirm it, I'm still skeptical.


LOL...I was thinking the same thing...ha!


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

raober said:


> Not to doubt you, but...this *is* your first post here. Until others confirm it, I'm still skeptical.


First post, but he signed up in 2002, so... maybe it's a legitimate user. Is it a legitimate story and not just a taunt? Well, we'll see. I hope so.

Edit: Far as I can see, he made this somewhat vague post and then took off. Not heartening. Let's see if anyone else reports in.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm a new user as well, but I will confirm it, I just got a shipping notice:

** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**

Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/16/2006. Depending on your choice of shipping methods, it may take four to six days for your order to arrive.

Want to know where your order is?

Your order may have shipped via UPS or USPS. If your tracking # begins with 1Z, go to www.ups.com and if it begins with 91, go to www.usps.com and enter your tracking number.

Tracking #s: removed

If you have any questions about your shipment, please contact TiVO Customer Support at (877)367-8486.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

irkedpenguin said:


> I'm a new user as well, but I will confirm it, I just got a shipping notice:
> 
> ** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**
> 
> ...


It doesnt tell me when I will get it, but UPS says that it was
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006


----------



## hawkamer (Jun 5, 2002)

Me too. Shipped today? Grrr.

The tracking number confirms it is being shipped two-day air (what I ordered), but does that mean I'll get it on Tuesday or Wednesday? I have a cable appointment set up Wednesday, from 3- 5 p.m.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Okay, now I'm compulsively checking my email instead of the forum.

I guess this is... better...?


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

hawkamer said:


> Me too. Shipped today? Grrr.
> 
> The tracking number confirms it is being shipped two-day air (what I ordered), but does that mean I'll get it on Tuesday or Wednesday? I have a cable appointment set up Wednesday, from 3- 5 p.m.


Does yours show anything other than that the Billing Info has been sent to UPS?


----------



## khill821 (Apr 4, 2002)

irkedpenguin said:


> I'm a new user as well, but I will confirm it, I just got a shipping notice:
> 
> ** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**
> 
> ...


Now I'm really pissed! This guy orders FOUR DAYS AFTER ME and get a shipping confirmation the same time I get a repeat order confirmation?! I've been shopping online for over 10 years....

Worst online shopping experience ever.


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

Aiken said:


> Okay, now I'm compulsively checking my email instead of the forum.
> 
> I guess this is... betterr...?


Me too! We needs sleep?!?


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

irkedpenguin said:


> Does yours show anything other than that the Billing Info has been sent to UPS?


Is that what you see if you track it?


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

khill821 said:


> Now I'm really pissed! This guy orders FOUR DAYS AFTER ME and get a shipping confirmation the same time I get a repeat order confirmation?! I've been shopping online for over 10 years....
> 
> Worst online shopping experience ever.


I ordered the 12th at 10:20 am EST through the VIP page


----------



## TJBChris (Jul 15, 2004)

I just got the shipping confirm - says it "Shipped today"...went to UPS' site, it says it was "Billed" on 9/14, but its status is "Billing Information Received"...so it hasn't shipped yet, UPS just knows about it. It doesn't have an origin yet. Either way, there IS hope...

I chose 2 Day Air - the UPS site says that it is 2-day, though this message says Ground. Since UPS says 2-day, I'm reasonably confident that it's actually 2-day.

** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**

Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/16/2006. Depending on your choice of shipping methods, it may take four to six days for your order to arrive.

Want to know where your order is?

Your order may have shipped via UPS or USPS. If your tracking # begins with 1Z, go to www.ups.com and if it begins with 91, go to www.usps.com and enter your tracking number.

Tracking #s: ?????????????????

If you have any questions about your shipment, please contact TiVO Customer Support at (877)367-8486.

Order Information :------------------------------------------------------------------

Order # xxxxx was shipped to
Last Name
Street Address
City, ST 01234

Shipped Date: 09/16/2006
Ship Method: U5 / UPS-Ground

ITEMS ORDERED:---------------------------------------------------------------------

Product Description Qty
R64825 TiVo Series3 HD Digital Media Recorder 1
TL0203 Product Life Time Transfer Instructions 1

ORDER TERMS:------------------------------------------------------------

-Terms & Conditions apply to Purchase of TiVo Boxes, TiVo Package
subscription, and TiVo Service Gift Subscriptions.
-Go to www.tivo.com/policies for complete terms.Termination fee and
other restrictions may apply.
-TiVo Package DVRs are shipped pre-activated.
-Orders accepted are subject to credit card and pricing review.
TiVo Store terms and conditions apply.

That's it! For the fastest response to questions you might have about
setup, visit online Customer Support at www.tivo.com/support.
Alternatively, between 7 AM and 8 PM Pacific time, you can reach TiVo
Customer Support at (877)367-8486.

Thank you and congratulations!

TiVo, TV Your Way.
www.tivo.com

-Chris


----------



## hawkamer (Jun 5, 2002)

Hmm, mine says Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006. Wonder if that's accurate, especially given the e-mail from TiVo that said it would ship on Friday. Could that mean billed on Thurday and shipped on Friday? 

Questions, questions, questions! But I feel a little better now that I have an actual tracking number.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Aiken said:


> Is that what you see if you track it?


From ups.com

Tracking Detail | Help

Billing information has been sent to UPS. Check site later for updated shipment status or contact shipper for more details.

Type: Package 
Status: Billing Information Received 
Shipped to: ANN ARBOR, MI, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/16/2006 11:46 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

irkedpenguin said:


> From ups.com
> 
> Tracking Detail | Help
> 
> ...


Okay...I feel better now. Kinda hard to fake that info on short notice.

Thank you. There may be light at the end of the tunnel.

EDIT: Didn't mean to doubt you, of course. Can you blame me?


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

Woo! now i have details, and it will be here Monday!

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
ROCKFORD,
IL, US 09/16/2006 6:01 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 1:08 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:27 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 8:47 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
09/15/2006 8:23 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/15/2006 2:50 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

I just got mine at 10:50 CST. I think they are doing a mass email now.


----------



## aztivo (Feb 23, 2005)

Holly Crap I got the same thing I never thought i would see this. I might just start to cry


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Are they open on Sundays (Customer Service)? I want to call and get my shipping label to return it tomorrow if possible.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

irkedpenguin said:


> Woo! now i have details, and it will be here Monday!
> 
> Package Progress
> Location Date Local Time Description
> ...


I feel bad for the guy in the other thread that drove 4 hours to get one...


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

but but but I want tracking info toooooo......whaaaaaaaa!


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> I feel bad for the guy in the other thread that drove 4 hours to get one...


I dont feel that bad since he will have one for 2 days before I have it (wont get it until after work Monday)


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

lawilson2 said:


> I feel bad for the guy in the other thread that drove 4 hours to get one...


I don't. He has one this weekend. I don't have one this weekend. Heck, I don't even have one of these emails yet, though I have my fingers crossed. Anyway, he wins.


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

I just got my email a minute ago. Shipped today (tracking number provided ).

Sweet!


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

irkedpenguin said:


> I dont feel that bad since he will have one for 2 days before I have it (wont get it until after work Monday)


Me neither. I did 2 day, so I won't get it till Tuesday at the earliest. As long as it arrives before my Thursday card install, though, I don't care really.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I ordered on Tuesday, at 9 AM ET.

Scheduled delivery for me is 9/18 which is Monday, and I can keep my Wed appt with Comcast.

Service type is 2nd Day Air, UPS reports it on schedule.

Edit: It shipped yesterday evening.


I feel much better now that I have a tracking number.


EDIT: they have not billed my credit card. I'm sure that will post within the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

Did anyone notice that theirs says "Rescheduled Delivery" as if it was cancelled by Tivo first or by UPS?


----------



## mikeshir (Jan 11, 2002)

raober said:


> Not to doubt you, but...this *is* your first post here. Until others confirm it, I'm still skeptical.


if you didn't doubt me, you wouldn't have posted this. obviously you think too highly of yourself if you think that someone would post a fake like that on a tivo forum on a saturday night just to upset you. get a life.

now i'll try to answer the questions:

- the email says the shipping date is today, 09/16 but in fact it was shipped on 09/14.

- i can't see the credit card transaction yet (although the hold is still there) but it's normal for Amex not to show transactions until the next day.

- here's the tracking number - 1Z1X3V720310405192.

- and yes, i haven't posted here since 2003 or so. just had nothing important to say until today.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> Did anyone notice that theirs says "Rescheduled Delivery" as if it was cancelled by Tivo first or by UPS?


Mine doesnt, does yours?


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

don t post tracking #


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

Grrr, I've got a shipping confirmation for my Wireless G adapter, but not my Series 3! (I ordered them as 2 separate orders at the same time thinking that ordering the S3 alone would speed things up.)

Hopefully emails are still being sent! I placed both orders at 10:15 EDT on Tuesday.

Also just noticed that my tracking info keeps alternating between "On Time" and "Rescheduled" ....Weird


----------



## Troy J B (Sep 27, 2003)

lawilson2 said:


> Did anyone notice that theirs says "Rescheduled Delivery" as if it was cancelled by Tivo first or by UPS?


I haven't got my confirmation yet  But I think I've had that shown when the billing information received is too far ahead of the actual pickup by UPS.


----------



## raober (Sep 10, 2006)

mikeshir said:


> if you didn't doubt me, you wouldn't have posted this. obviously you think too highly of yourself if you think that someone would post a fake like that on a tivo forum on a saturday night just to upset you. get a life.
> 
> now i'll try to answer the questions:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry...really I am. Nothing personal. You keep hearing misinformation long enough, it's tough to know what to believe.

Anyway, thanks for being the first to post this. Enjoy your S3!


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

irkedpenguin said:


> Mine doesnt, does yours?


Yep, that's why I mentioned it. 

Tracking Detail | Help help

Tracking Number: -------
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
*Rescheduled Delivery*: 09/18/2006 
Shipped to: CHICAGO, IL, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> Yep, that's why I mentioned it.


Do you have tracking details yet? Mine didnt when I first went to the page, but now it does.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

lawilson2 said:


> Yep, that's why I mentioned it.
> 
> Tracking Detail | Help help
> 
> ...


Ahhhh...

Mine was shipped on the 15th, so next day is Monday, while yours was "shipped" on the 14th where next day would be Friday


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

irkedpenguin said:


> Mine was shipped on the 15th, so next day is Monday, while yours was "shipped" on the 14th where next day would be Friday


I think the 14th is when TiVo submitted the billing info to UPS. UPS probably actually got the box sometime Friday. They scanned mine Friday evening after 8pm.

This whole thing has just been a mess.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

jhonaker said:


> I think the 14th is when TiVo submitted the billing info to UPS. UPS probably actually got the box sometime Friday. They scanned mine Friday evening after 8pm.
> 
> This whole thing has just been a mess.


It may be a mess, but it doesnt look like we were lied to when they said it would ship by Friday. Just some confused CSRs


----------



## mikeshir (Jan 11, 2002)

raober said:


> I'm sorry...really I am. Nothing personal. You keep hearing misinformation long enough, it's tough to know what to believe.


no need for apologies - no harm done. it was not offensive but rather surprising and amusing that someone would actually suspect foul play in something like that ;-)



raober said:


> Anyway, thanks for being the first to post this. Enjoy your S3!


thanks, i know i will!


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Read this post by TivoPony


----------



## cotton168 (Aug 8, 2006)

Still have not received the notice that most of you got so that I can know and either reject the shipment or receive it and then do a return the regular way.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

If everyone could post where they live that'd be awesome.....I'm in Texas ordered on Tuesday and still haven't gotten a confirmation


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

laserguns said:


> If everyone could post where they live that'd be awesome.....I'm in Texas ordered on Tuesday and still haven't gotten a confirmation


Ann Arbor, Michigan, Tuesday, Shipped, Deliever Date Monday


----------



## lawilson2 (Oct 6, 2005)

alee said:


> Read this post by TivoPony


"Operational issues" was a politically correct way of saying that they fu%#ed up the orders; bottom line. I like Pony, but I wish he would have just said what really happened, and a solution to those to need to cancel...


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

OK. Checked UPS. I had gotten regular UPS shipping. Here are the results.

Status: In Transit - Rescheduled 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/19/2006 
Shipped to: NEW ORLEANS, LA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 8:17 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/17/2006 12:11 A.M. EST (USA) 



So I don't know what the 're-scheduled' part means. 

But Tuesday sounds good to me! Time to call Cox for the CC install appt.


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

irkedpenguin said:


> It may be a mess, but it doesnt look like we were lied to when they said it would ship by Friday. Just some confused CSRs


Unfortunately, by Friday, they'd already blown their credibility when they told us ours had shipped on Thursday. Oh well.


----------



## irkedpenguin (Sep 12, 2006)

jhonaker said:


> Unfortunately, by Friday, they'd already blown their credibility when they told us ours had shipped on Thursday. Oh well.


True, but Monday I will probably forget being angry when the box is in my hands.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Date of Purchase: 9/13/2006 12:52:00 PM (Wednesday order)
Received shipping notice tonight
Looks like it shipped next day air saver... should be in NYC in my apartment on Monday.


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

I just got mine. Just as I was writing up my "I don't beleive its coming so I bought one locally" thread. Now I'll have a spare one to get rid of.


----------



## jhonaker (Jan 3, 2004)

laserguns said:


> If everyone could post where they live that'd be awesome.....I'm in Texas ordered on Tuesday and still haven't gotten a confirmation


Alexandria VA
Ordered Tuesday 5pm eastern, Next Day delivery
UPS received billing info Thursday
UPS received the unit Friday evening
Scheduled for delivery Monday


----------



## rickeame (Jan 3, 2002)

Okay, so they will be getting a call from me with a powerful flame thrower. I was LIED to. I called on WEDS to change my shipping method from ground to air. I was told it was too late because it was shipping thursday. I called on Friday and they didn't know whether it shipped or not. I was notified TODAY that it shipped.

HORRIBLE CUSTOMER SERVICE.

Jesus. I can't believe how poorly they handled this.

I am LIVID.


----------



## rbryant (Sep 16, 2006)

Looks like it will be here for the premiers this week!!!

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Shipped to: ATLANTA, GA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 10:08 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:45 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/15/2006 7:09 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/17/2006 12:04 A.M. EST (USA)


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Congrats to all of you who will be getting your Series 3s well within the 7-10 days stated on the VIP web page.


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

Glad to hear Tivos are finally getting shipped. I hope my shipping notice arrives soon!


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

No email here, yet. What's the latest anyone placed their order on Tuesday who actually got a notice?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

TivoPony says orders taken thru 9 am on Friday have been shipped, and emails are being sent.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4381843&&#post4381843


----------



## NOD (Aug 26, 2006)

Aiken said:


> No email here, yet. What's the latest anyone placed their order on Tuesday who actually got a notice?


I ordered mine on Tuesday evening at 6:30 CST.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

NOD said:


> I ordered mine on Tuesday evening at 6:30 CST.


Bummer. That's five hours after I ordered mine. Maybe there's no order to the emails.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

has anyone in Texas gotten an email? that used Next Day?



ordered mine 
745am CST next day air on tuesday


----------



## sfisher (Jan 9, 2002)

Well, while the rest of you have been receiving your tracking numbers, I got a weird email from Tivo. I ordered my S3 on Tuesday and received a confirmation email on Tuesday, stating "Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 8:17:00 PM". Then, today I received ANOTHER confirmation email with the same order number, but this time stating "Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 16:48:22". Huh????


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

sfisher said:


> Well, while the rest of you have been receiving your tracking numbers, I got a weird email from Tivo. I ordered my S3 on Tuesday and received a confirmation email on Tuesday, stating "Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 8:17:00 PM". Then, today I received ANOTHER confirmation email with the same order number, but this time stating "Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 16:48:22". Huh????


Don't worry; someone tripped the other day and the punch cards all went flying.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Los Angeles area here...here is what UPS.com says:
BUT THEY SENT IT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS!!!
I've received a shipping notice as well, status as follows:

```
Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 09/18/2006. 

 
Tracking Number:	 1Z xxxx	  
Type:	 Package	  
Status:	 In Transit - On Time	 
Scheduled Delivery:	 09/18/2006	 
Shipped to: REDONDO BEACH, CA, US	 
Shipped or Billed on:	 09/15/2006	 
Service Type:	 NEXT DAY AIR SAVER	 
Weight:	 17.00 LbsDALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX, US 09/16/2006  6:21 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P, TX, US 09/15/2006 10:08 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX,           US 09/15/2006  9:45 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
FORT WORTH, TX,           US 09/15/2006  8:04 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
                          US 09/15/2006  2:50 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED[/FONT]
```
Estimated delivery is Monday, 9/18/06


----------



## cgould (Dec 28, 2002)

Gregor said:


> TivoPony says orders taken thru 9 am on Friday have been shipped, and emails are being sent.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4381843&&#post4381843


This seems pretty accurate. My 9/14 evening website order was apparently shipped on 9/15, w/ valid UPS tracking to prove it.

I finally gave in to temptation (assisted by my Comcrap box dying on me, Fate talking!), and bought from tivo.com/vip Thu night PDT 9/14.
I did get an order confirmation email in a few hours that night 9/14.

Just tonight 9/16 10p, like others in this thread, I got the "shipping confirmation" email from tivo, with a valid UPS tracking #. The email said "shipped 9/16", but UPS said billed/shipped 9/15, and it is in progress w/ actual departure scans, yay!
I didn't pony up for 2day, but will arrive in 4days (ground).

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 11:20 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
09/15/2006 8:09 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/15/2006 2:50 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

I'm very glad to have an actual tracking number and arrival ETA, so I can plan to receive the box at home... and also try to correctly schedule a CCard install.

Meanwhile to replace the failed Comcast box was as simple as walking into my local office and swapping it for new, so I have at least an HD-DVR to hold me over until I can get CableCard install & set up the box... may be a race to get it up in time for CSI premiere 

No local Bay Area store websites reported any S3s in stock, so I was saved the adventure of running to get alternative locally at least... feel for those folks, understand the gotta-get-it-now itch  , let alone work&installer scheduling complications  .... peace and patience in the meantime, hope we're all happy in HD soon!


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

SoBayJake said:


> Los Angeles area here...here is what UPS.com says:
> BUT THEY SENT IT TO THE WRONG ADDRESS!!!


Call UPS ASAP tomorrow. You can have the address corrected.

You can probably also arrange a pick-up instead. I did that once when a package of mine had already gone to the wrong house and had been taken back to their office.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

I'm sad. No email here. It's been a while now and I suspect it's been long enough for all of the emails to go out and be delivered. If I'm lucky, there's a backed-up mail queue somewhere, but I dunno.


----------



## dprichter (Nov 19, 2005)

I ordered my S3 on on 9/13 but have not rec'd a shipping notification as of yet.

I hope that there is a e-mail queue that is just backed up right now and that I will have my unit on Monday.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

Ordered mine Tuesday evening - no shipping email here.


----------



## Greeby (Dec 15, 2001)

stoli412 said:


> Grrr, I've got a shipping confirmation for my Wireless G adapter, but not my Series 3! (I ordered them as 2 separate orders at the same time thinking that ordering the S3 alone would speed things up.)
> 
> Hopefully emails are still being sent! I placed both orders at 10:15 EDT on Tuesday.
> 
> Also just noticed that my tracking info keeps alternating between "On Time" and "Rescheduled" ....Weird


I ordered my 2 Series 3 boxes as one order and the 2 wireless adapters as a seperate order as well.

Have not gotten a confirmation or shipping notice on either one.....

Ordered them on Wednesday.


----------



## Richard A (Jan 6, 2005)

Received my shipping e-mail too.

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/17/2006 
Shipped to: PACIFICA, CA, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/14/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 




Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
OAKLAND,
CA, US 09/17/2006 12:54 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
ROCKFORD,
IL, US 09/16/2006 10:29 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/16/2006 6:01 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 1:08 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:26 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 

With a delivery date of 9/17/06, interesting. Didnt know UPS delivered on Sundays. Either way I have to return it now, since I went to Frys on Thursday in Palo Alto. Anyone in the Pacifica area want to buy it from me?

Comcast was here on Friday, both cable cards worked on the first shot. The installer kept telling me, this isnt going to work with these cards, these only work in TVs and not that box you want me to try it in, if these cards were for that box I would know about it. What is that box called anyhow?


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

khill821 said:


> Now I'm really pissed! This guy orders FOUR DAYS AFTER ME and get a shipping confirmation the same time I get a repeat order confirmation?! I've been shopping online for over 10 years....
> 
> Worst online shopping experience ever.


If you have been shopping online for 10 years, and this is your worst online shopping experience ever... consider yourself fortunate.


----------



## snathanb (Sep 13, 2006)

I ordered mine from CC, thinking I'd get it pretty quick living in a Dallas 'burb.... mine shipped out of Marion, IL.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

> If you have been shopping online for 10 years, and this is your worst online shopping experience ever... consider yourself fortunate.


Well, this is a little like Amazon circa Christmas 2000. I knew the s3 was "late", but six years!?!?!


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

Ordered mine online Tuesday morning at 8:20Eastern - got the confirmation order email but still no tracking number... maybe the tracking email will come in today... Keeping my fingers crossed that the TiVo will be here Monday with cablecard install scheduled for 3pm Monday.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I ordered mine on Tuesday at 5:30PM CST w/2nd day shipping. Got the tracking # and UPS says it will be here on Tuesday. Mine *did not* say "Rescheduled".

ETA: Mine was shipped on Saturday. So I guess those that got their orders in on Tuesday morning did get a day ahead of those that ordered in the afternoon/evening. Of course this is only one data point ...


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

laserguns said:


> If everyone could post where they live that'd be awesome.....I'm in Texas ordered on Tuesday and still haven't gotten a confirmation


I ordered on tueday in New york city and i havent gotten confirmation :down:


----------



## VoodooNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

I also ordered on Tuesday from New York City and haven't gotten confirmation.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I ordered Tuesday at 11:04 Central, 2-Day shipping. I'm in Phoenix, AZ - no tracking info.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

ordered mine Tues @ 10:41am Pacific with next day shipping to Seattle...no shipping confo yet, no charge on my card (but they're sometimes a couple business days behind it seems). 

Still hopeful -- CC install scheduled Tuesday


----------



## sommerfeld (Feb 26, 2006)

Ordered Tuesday morning at 9:48AM EDT with overnight shipping; because there is no way to check on order status via the tivo.com website, have called several times for updates and been told it would be shipping variously on Wednesday, Thursday, and Friday.

Was told on Thursday that because of the shipping fiasco, the overnight shipping charge would be refunded but that when it did ship it would still ship overnight.

I have received the "due to excessive order volumes" mail; have not received a shipping confirmation, and yes, I've checked my spam folder too.


----------



## tivo_madness (Jun 20, 2005)

Ordered mine Wednesday at 2pm PST. Got shipping confirmation with ETA on 19th with two day shipping. Now I need to cancel!


----------



## Rendo (Sep 17, 2006)

Ordered Wednesday 4pm PST.
Received order confirmation email @ 8:16 PM 9/14/06.
Received shipping and tracking info @ 11:07 AM 9/17/06.

Here is the tracking info from UPS:

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 09/18/2006. 


Tracking Number: -----------
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 09/18/2006 
Shipped to: ----------
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006 
Service Type: NEXT DAY AIR SAVER 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 




Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
PORTLAND,
OR, US 09/17/2006 1:00 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
09/17/2006 12:30 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/17/2006 12:26 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
ROCKFORD,
IL, US 09/16/2006 10:13 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/16/2006 6:01 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 1:08 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 8:47 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 7:58 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/15/2006 6:51 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/15/2006 6:15 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tivo_madness said:


> Ordered mine Wednesday at 2pm PST. Got shipping confirmation with ETA on 19th with two day shipping. Now I need to cancel!


Moi aussi. I hope that they won't give us grief because they shipped it when the Thursday night email said they would and we're trying to cancel after they shipped, even though the shipping confirmation went out over 24 hours after shipping, at a time when nobody was able to get any good information out of TiVo...

Should be an interesting phone call tomorrow morning!

[edit] Although this is promising...

Interesting. The phone number I called yesterday said they were closed (this was 15 minutes before their hours were supposed to end, but I guess with hold times they didn't want to queue anybody else), and the recording said they wouldn't be open again until Monday.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

angel35 said:


> I ordered on tueday in New york city and i havent gotten confirmation :down:


3oclock here still no tracking #


----------



## Sepia (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm on the same boat, ordered 2 day on Tueday at 10:00amPST, and still no confirmation.

Not a big deal usually, but with Cablecard appointments TiVo should have been on the ball on expectation management. :down: 

- Sepia


----------



## sjcbulldog (Jul 13, 2004)

Well I ordered on Thursday and I received my shipping notice today with a tracking number. I queried the tracking # and the unit has literally been shipped and is in the UPS hub in Louisville, KY right now. Since I ordered 1 day shipping I expect it will be here on Monday.

sjcbulldog


----------



## dprichter (Nov 19, 2005)

dprichter said:


> I ordered my S3 on on 9/13 but have not rec'd a shipping notification as of yet.
> 
> I hope that there is a e-mail queue that is just backed up right now and that I will have my unit on Monday.


I rec'd my shipping notification this afternoon and will have my unit on Monday.


----------



## yogus (Feb 11, 2003)

I ordered mine Thursday afternoon (3pm EST) with standard ground shipping

I received a shipping comfirmation email today at 4pm EST.

Delivery is scheduled for Wed. 9/20

Your package is on time with a scheduled delivery date of 09/20/2006. 
Tracking Number: 1Z xxx 
Type: Package 
Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 09/20/2006 
Shipped to: GREAT MILLS, MD, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006 
Service Type: GROUND 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 



Package Progress 
Location Date Local Time Description 
MESQUITE,
TX, US 09/16/2006 4:03 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/16/2006 12:01 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN 
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 11:08 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/15/2006 5:57 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/15/2006 2:50 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED 


Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/17/2006 5:04 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## Lisa898 (Jan 29, 2005)

I also order Thursday around 3 or maybe 4. I ordered next day air. (I just got off the phone with TIVO to confirm and they confirmed that I indeed ordered next day air). However, they shipped it two day air. They won't refund the extra shipping charges to my account until after I get the package.


Tracking Number: 

Status: In Transit - On Time 
Scheduled Delivery: 09/19/2006 
Shipped to: , NY, US 
Shipped or Billed on: 09/15/2006 
Service Type: 2ND DAY AIR 
Weight: 17.00 Lbs 

Package Progress
Location Date Local Time Description
PHILADELPHIA,
PA, US 09/17/2006 12:58 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/16/2006 11:41 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
DALLAS/FT. WORTH A/P,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:33 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN
FORT WORTH,
TX, US 09/15/2006 9:05 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN
09/15/2006 6:39 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN
US 09/15/2006 6:15 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED

Tracking results provided by UPS: 09/17/2006 4:50 P.M. EST (USA)


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

Still squat here. Ordered Tueday at 12:32 PDT.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Just got one of those repeated order confirmations (several other reported the same thing a little while before their tracking numbers). 

Fingers crossed that everything really DID ship Friday, and they're just really slow at getting tracking numbers out.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't gotten one of those, either.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Aiken said:


> I haven't gotten one of those, either.


I ordered a couple hours before you. There may still be hope.

Ever the optimist.


----------



## nhaigh (Jul 16, 2001)

I ordered Tuesday morning and just got shipping confirmation 10 minutes ago. Still no tracking number though.

Edit: Actually update that - its an order confirmation saying I ordered 9/14 - what BS is this? Now I have two orders?


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

diamar said:


> I ordered a couple hours before you. There may still be hope.
> 
> Ever the optimist.


Oh, people a few hours before and after me have gotten tracking info. People a day later, two days later, have gotten tracking information. Still bupkis for me. Doesn't bode well.

Really, you'd think they'd want to track down my order and get me a confirmation to get me to shut the hell up and stop driving away some of their (future) business.


----------



## fluxin (Sep 15, 2006)

nhaigh, a lot of us got second order confirmations just now, but they all contain the same order number. I think a lot of us who paid for overnight shipping charges are seeing second shipping only charges on our cards.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

ordered tuesday afternoon. tried to cancel friday. Maybe it worked, because no shipping confirmation. (luckily found a Series 3 at a Fry's Electronics across town.)


----------



## SystemJinx (Aug 13, 2005)

diamar said:


> Just got one of those repeated order confirmations (several other reported the same thing a little while before their tracking numbers).
> 
> Fingers crossed that everything really DID ship Friday, and they're just really slow at getting tracking numbers out.


I just got one of those myself. *NOW* I can start waiting for a shipping confirmation.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Wow, just got an order confirmation too. That's great except I got one of those Tuesday morning, you know, when I ordered. Tivo is failing pretty spectacularly here to provide even the most basic level of customer service, like maybe telling me when something I paid $800 for is shipping, or if it has already.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

TostitoBandito said:


> Wow, just got an order confirmation too. That's great except I got one of those Tuesday morning, you know, when I ordered. Tivo is failing pretty spectacularly here to provide even the most basic level of customer service, like maybe telling me when something I paid $800 for is shipping, or if it has already.


I think the extra order emails are like being in line and going around a corner or through at door at Disneyland. There's still a mile of lineup ahead of you, but for a moment they kept you docile, thinking the end was right ahead.


----------



## elsumptero (Mar 21, 2005)

This one is interesting... 

Order: TiVo, one year prepay, next day delivery.

I ordered Tuesday night & got an email with this information:
*Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 8:22:00 PM
Order Sub-total: $955.39
Shipping: $23.37
*Tax: $80.73
Order Total: $1,059.49

Tax is about 8.25% with shipping being taxed.

Next, I got an email 9/14 saying it would ship 9/15 & free shipping.

Today I get an email saying this:
*Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 16:51:09
Order Sub Total: $955.39
Shipping: $23.37
*Tax: $75.85
Order Total: $1,054.61

Tax is now 7.75% with shipping being taxed, and shipping incidently is still there. 

So shipping is the same, tax was calculated differently, and the order date is two days later. FYI, still no tracking number. 

To my knowledge, tax in my area (Austin TX) is 8.25%.

I *expect* to pay $1034.21 with tax properly computed, and shipping being waived.

Coincidentally, 9/14 afternoon is about the time I called and asked about my order. 

I'm out of town this week so the additional delay doesn't bother me, but it's strange nonetheless. Could delays be caused by improper tax calculations?


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

And, lo, time continues to pass with no tracking information.


----------



## Jim Cook (Sep 14, 2006)

Ordered on Tuesday, Sep 12 at 9pm PST.
Tracking info says it left Fort Worth at 11:20 pm on 9/15 and I got this email at 8:52 pm PST on 9/16
======================

** Important TiVo® Store Shipping Information**

Great news ! Your TiVo® Store order was shipped on 09/16/2006. Depending on your choice of shipping methods, it may take four to six days for your order to arrive.

Want to know where your order is?

Your order may have shipped via UPS or USPS. If your tracking # begins with 1Z, go to UPS website (URL withheld) and if it begins with 91, go to USPS website (URL withheld) and enter your tracking number.

Tracking #s: 1Zxxxxxxxxxxxx



mikeshir said:


> just got the email with the tracking number. ordered on tuesday at 10:30 CST, ground shipping.


----------



## Craig S (Nov 3, 2002)

I ordered early Tuesday - at 8:30 AM CDT. Got the original order confirmation, and the update e-mail on Thursday, but still no tracking number (I live in Texas). And yes, I checked my spam bucket. Also, my card has not been charged. If they really haven't shipped my unit yet I'm going to be pretty pissed off. Hell, I could have driven up to Ft. Worth Saturday AM, picked it up myself, and been back home before dinner. (This example for illustrative purposes - I know there's no way to pick up from TiVo's warehouse).

As many of you know, Apple also had a big product rollout on Tuesday. I ordered one of the new 80Gb iPods Tuesday afternoon (with the standard free shipping), about two hours after Jobs announced them. Just before 10 AM Friday, the FedEx guy handed me my new iPod. That's 2 days, 20 hours from order to doorstep - and it came all the way from freakin' Shanghai, China!!!

Seriously - somebody at TiVo talk to Apple about how to handle a product rollout & fulfillment.


----------



## Geeksterman (Mar 20, 2003)

FINALLY got my 2nd confirmation, but with a different order # and it says my order was placed two days later than it actually was. To top things off, they've swapped my BILL TO and SHIPPING TO addresses, which means my charge probably won't go through on my card. *sigh* I hope I can get them to swap the addresses...... :down:


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

Craig S said:


> I ordered early Tuesday - at 8:30 AM CDT. Got the original order confirmation, and the update e-mail on Thursday, but still no tracking number (I live in Texas). And yes, I checked my spam bucket. Also, my card has not been charged. If they really haven't shipped my unit yet I'm going to be pretty pissed off. Hell, I could have driven up to Ft. Worth Saturday AM, picked it up myself, and been back home before dinner. (This example for illustrative purposes - I know there's no way to pick up from TiVo's warehouse).
> 
> As many of you know, Apple also had a big product rollout on Tuesday. I ordered one of the new 80Gb iPods Tuesday afternoon (with the standard free shipping), about two hours after Jobs announced them. Just before 10 AM Friday, the FedEx guy handed me my new iPod. That's 2 days, 20 hours from order to doorstep - and it came all the way from freakin' Shanghai, China!!!
> 
> Seriously - somebody at TiVo talk to Apple about how to handle a product rollout & fulfillment.


Hey Im also in Tx and i ordered 8:45am CST and I've also gotten no word whatsoever.... but it may be possible that they sent our units out via usps because we are closer to the shipping place......

at least that's what I'm hoping.....

we'll see.

let me know if you get another email....i've only gotten the "excessive orders" one.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I love to create theories. A double order confirmation with a different date may represent some issue on their part. Like all the orders went into an order system which got royally screwed up delaying shipping. Then perhaps the 2nd confirmation is generated as they had to recreate all the orders in a different computer system. And in the process perhaps they typed the shipping and bill to a bit differently each time. On the tax differences perhaps once again a different computer system and slight differences in how they were set up to collect taxes, or perhaps someone just typed in the wrong amount.

I recevied the double order confirmation on Sunday night but received nothing about the product shipping.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't really care what the reason is anymore. I'd like to be told because I think it would be a nice sign for TiVo to disclose a truthful account of this fiasco, but I don't really care about what its content is at this point.

The only thing I care about is that my S3 better be on a plane to me as I type, whether I have the tracking info or not. Which I don't.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Aiken said:


> I don't really care what the reason is anymore. I'd like to be told because I think it would be a nice sign for TiVo to discluse a truthful account of this fiasco, but I don't really care about what its content is at this point.
> 
> The only thing I care about is that my S3 better be on a plane to me as I type, whether I have the tracking info or not. Which I don't.


Exactly. I honestly am not in a huge hurry to get my Tivo. HOWEVER, I am very annoyed that I have paid this much money for something and they can't be bothered to even give me a straight answer about why it hasn't shipped or tell me if/when it shipped. When you buy something online that is advertised in stock, you expect it to shipe within 1-2 days and you espect to receive shipping information when it is, or a detailed explanation if there is some kind of delay. I got nothing except a duplicate order confirmation later tonight which tells me nothing other than that they are royally screwed up and have no idea what is going on. Doesn't exactly instill confidence in the customer.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

I think stuff will hit the fan today if people that ordered late in the week receive thier S3's today while many of us that ordered in the first few hours on Tuesday don't. 

I still haven't received shipping notification and I ordered within the first 4 hours they went on sale.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

tunnelengineer said:


> I think stuff will hit the fan today if people that ordered late in the week receive thier S3's today while many of us that ordered in the first few hours on Tuesday don't.
> 
> I still haven't received shipping notification and I ordered within the first 4 hours they went on sale.


 I haven't received a shipping notification either. I did receive another order confirmation email this morning though... 6 days after ordering.

This has got to be one of the bigger shipping blunders of modern American history.


----------



## scott2244 (Sep 17, 2006)

Let's see.. It's now Monday morning, exactly 144 hours after placing my order, and let me reach into my e-mail inbox and see what's there.. Nope, sorry, still no shipping notice!

So I've received two order confirmations. The second has an order date two days after I actually ordered the product, and they have listed my first name as my last name and my last name as my first name. Obviously the data was manually typed in the second time, by someone who thinks "Smith" is a dandy first name.

Also, the pre-authorization amount on my credit card has now been removed.

This is so exciting -- it's like gambling! Did my product ship? Does the order even still exist? Hey, maybe I'll receive three! And get charged for five! In two months! Or maybe I'll end up going to work today, the TiVo will arrive, and someone will steal it off my doorstep because I'm not home and had no idea it was due to arrive! TiVo has made e-commerce such a blast! Who needs real-time order tracking, or *honest* employees, or reliable databases?

This is such a black eye for TiVo. People should get fired over this.


----------



## russkle (Sep 25, 2003)

scott2244 said:


> ...they have listed my first name as my last name and my last name as my first name...


This is true for me also (in addition for my ship to address being pulled from my TiVo account and not what I entered when ordering). Luckily that address is still "good".

In looking at my CC pre-auths, I noticed that shipping has been charged to me twice. Until they actually post I won't sweat it; it looks as if the shipping "refund" actually went as a charge on my card. These things have a funny way of resolving themselves when they actually post... this could still be a potential problem. When I was on the phone with the CSR, he read me my order (incl. 1 day shipping); however, he said that the order says it will be going out 3 day. "So you should be recieving it in 4-6 business days" (I knew enough to just laugh to myself).

I'm thinking about sitting on my porch waiting for the UPS man... maybe I'll take out my angst on him.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Not that this matters any more but...

I checked my shipping status via the UPS web site and they (UPS, not TiVo) have delayed my shipment by another day. Revised Delivery Date = 9/19.

I ordered it 9:00 am eastern time on the first day.

Like I said, it really doesn't matter since I BestBuy'ed one.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

I bet a lot of us will be recieving our Tivos in the next two days and either never get shipping notifications or get them after you already have your Tivo in hand. From what I understand of the issue it was not getting them out the door, this happened either Friday or Saturday, but rather getting the shipping emails out. Personally I could really care less if I have an email saying it shipped as long as it gets here in the first half of the week!


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

I never did get a shipping notification, but my Tivo 3 just arrived.

Cool.

FYI: Sent overnight shipping (aka 1 day), ordered on Wed 9/13/2006 in the morning.


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

Gerhard said:


> I never did get a shipping notification, but my Tivo 3 just arrived.
> 
> Cool.
> 
> FYI: Sent overnight shipping (aka 1 day), ordered on Wed 9/13/2006 in the morning.


I hope that ends up being the case for me... I'm still surprised how incredibly wrong this entire experience has been.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

good for you! That's great news. Gerhard wins the prize for first order received from tivo.com


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

I got a email last night its the same one i got on 9.12.06. Its confrimation of my order.I dont know what this means.Did any one get this??


----------



## as6o (Jan 18, 2002)

Geeksterman said:


> FINALLY got my 2nd confirmation, but with a different order # and it says my order was placed two days later than it actually was. To top things off, they've swapped my BILL TO and SHIPPING TO addresses, which means my charge probably won't go through on my card. *sigh* I hope I can get them to swap the addresses...... :down:


Exact same thing happened to me. Haven't got any kind of shipment notification yet.

-Aaron


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

No luck on mine being out for delivery a day early. It should indicate "Out for delivery" tomorrow morning I guess. I may have to take the day off.


----------



## TiVoBeth (Sep 13, 2006)

Ordered on Tuesday afternoon via ground. Received two emails last week that basically said the same thing (you'll get another email when your order ships). 

So I finally broke down Saturday & called TiVo, not because I can't wait (after all, what's a few days after the last 6 months with the evil comcast box?) but only because others were saying their orders couldn't be found in the system.

CRS asked my phone number, then said my order was definitely in the system but couldn't tell me anything else. Fine...just wanted to be sure I was in line.

Saturday at 11pm got an email with UPS tracking number. My unit shipped from Ft Worth TX that day, and it's now in Memphis scheduled to arrive here in Nashville tomorrow.


----------



## miller890 (Feb 15, 2002)

Anyone know what UPS's cut-off time for packages received, that are to go out 2-day? 


Ordered 10AM EST 9/12 

FORT WORTH, 
TX, US 09/15/2006 10:15 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN 
09/15/2006 9:03 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN 
US 09/14/2006 2:48 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## joey398 (Dec 6, 2002)

Just wanted to mention I live in New York (westchester) and ordered the box via VIP on 9/12/06 at 1:30PM. Received confirmation. Did NOT receive a shipping/tracking number email. Decided Saturday to buy an S3 at Best Buy in Long Island City, NY (almost forgot they had another one in box when I was there in the AM), had the cable guys show up on Sunday. EVERYTHING WORKS.

Door man will be Refusing delivery whenever it gets to my apartment.

By the way, they were honoring transfers on storebought to alleviate the bad feelings (got a case number as well).

For people that are still waiting....the S3 is everything I hoped it would be! (Preparing to throw my Cablevision DVR back at em during a drive by).


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

Well I just called and was told my order did not ship and is considered backordered.

I'm sure glad I ordered on Tues 9/12 at 9 am for next day air and the thursday orders are going out fine.

What a crock.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

UPS did a system upgrade, and lots of tracking on the web shows "rescheduled" according to "Tim" (I think). Mine was one of them. He assured me "no, on my screen it does show its on time for a Monday delivery...the website is wrong."

Well, this morning, its back to an on-time delivery, and should be here today!


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that is incompetence at its finest. I may have to make a phone call myself.


----------



## alee (Mar 24, 2002)

Ordered Wednesday afternoon from tivo.com, arrived today in NYC.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

SoBayJake said:


> UPS did a system upgrade, and lots of tracking on the web shows "rescheduled" according to "Tim" (I think).


Mine said rescheduled for Tues (a day late) when I checked last night, but today it is fixed and on-time for delivery today.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 14, 2003)

Though I ordered on Tuesday, and though I have called to try to cancel this order Friday and Saturday several times but was told I couldn't do it, this morning I got a "order confirmation"!!! It said they'd let me know when it would ship, but here's my order confirmation!!! If my order hasn't shipped, I can't believe this damn company is illegally preventing me from cancelling it! 

I can't even begin to describe how incredibly frustrating I am with this. I can't believe a company can stay in business with practices like this...


----------



## sunman (Sep 12, 2006)

I called TIVO and they cannot find any tracking no. for me. They said it has not shipped most probably. I placed my order last Tuesday when it was released. I have a order confirmation only. The lady was looking for a tracking no. for atleast 15 minutes. WHat the hell is wrong with these people????


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I am trying to check my order. I ordered on the 12th. I phoned tivo sales and went through all the menu options like "Are you phoning about an existing order". when you finally speak to a humen being you are told to ring a different number. The new number is about activation of service and the like. I am still on hold.

What number did you guys call to speak to someone about your order.

The second order confirmation message I received has an incomplete delivery address so I wanted to check that.


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

as6o said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. Haven't got any kind of shipment notification yet.
> 
> -Aaron


 The same here.I got two confrimation emails ,One with the wrong order day. The one with the wrong day I got last night.  NO Shipping date or tracking # :down:


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

beerkensp, the exact same thing happened to me. I looks like they are hoping people won't bother to keep calling. Great way to treat customers.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

beerkensp said:


> I am trying to check my order. I ordered on the 12th. I phoned tivo sales and went through all the menu options like "Are you phoning about an existing order". when you finally speak to a humen being you are told to ring a different number. The new number is about activation of service and the like. I am still on hold.
> 
> What number did you guys call to speak to someone about your order.
> 
> The second order confirmation message I received has an incomplete delivery address so I wanted to check that.


I called 877-367-8486 then when it asked if I was calling about the series 3 I said yes, then if I have already ordered I said yes, then there was another question about buying that I took. Oh for the days of press 0 for an operator.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

cap said:


> I called 877-367-8486 then when it asked if I was calling about the series 3 I said yes, then if I have already ordered I said yes, then there was another question about buying that I took. Oh for the days of press 0 for an operator.


Were you able to get them to tell you your tracking number? I just got off the phone with the ordering support which confirmed that my Series 3 shipped out on Friday but they did not have a tracking number for me, told me to call that number. I will try in a few here to give them a call.


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

amjustice said:


> Were you able to get them to tell you your tracking number? I just got off the phone with the ordering support which confirmed that my Series 3 shipped out on Friday but they did not have a tracking number for me, told me to call that number. I will try in a few here to give them a call.


 Yes, the check is in the mail.

I was told mine went out Thursday, then Friday, then was told it never went out.


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

I called 877-367-8486 and was able to get the tracking number for my shipment so now I can rest a little easier. However, the UPS page does not show an estimated delivery date or the delivery destination, which I find a little odd. 

According to the page, though, it arrived in Louisville, KY yesterday morning.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

Just spoke to Tivo (Ordered mine Tuesday evening) - I am now told it has not shipped "due to backorder" - and there is no indication as to when it will ship. I can't refuse delivery because the doorman at my building won't do that (I live in Metro NY - having a doorman is pretty normal). This "due to backorder" line is new - makes me think that they are now running low on units, and some of the orders that had to be re-entered after their system crash are now at the back of the line, after the ones ordered after the system was restored on Thursday, at least some of which have already shipped and been delivered.


ARRGGGH!


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

nightstrm said:


> I called 877-367-8486 and was able to get the tracking number for my shipment so now I can rest a little easier. However, the UPS page does not show an estimated delivery date or the delivery destination, which I find a little odd.
> 
> According to the page, though, it arrived in Louisville, KY yesterday morning.


What options did you select to get to Customer support so you could get that tracking number?


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

I followed the same steps as was posted above...


> I called 877-367-8486 then when it asked if I was calling about the series 3 I said yes, then if I have already ordered I said yes, then there was another question about buying that I took.


----------



## jshore (Aug 18, 2003)

as6o said:


> Exact same thing happened to me. Haven't got any kind of shipment notification yet.
> 
> -Aaron


Happened to me, as well. Got the email last night around 10pm. Called TiVo this morning, the guy was not very friendly at all and said the billing address/shipping address reversal would be corrected automatically, and even though i talked to one CSR over the weekend who assured me my order was cancelled, apparently this is not the case. So now i have to refuse shipment if that's possible (who knows if they will just drop off the box if noone is home).


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

Were any of the VIP purchases backordered? I wonder if they went to the front of the line?


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

amjustice said:


> Were you able to get them to tell you your tracking number? I just got off the phone with the ordering support which confirmed that my Series 3 shipped out on Friday but they did not have a tracking number for me, told me to call that number. I will try in a few here to give them a call.


I was told my order was not shipped and is on backorder.
So who knows what is going on now. 
So much for every order placed before Thursday is being shipped Friday.


----------



## cap (Jan 27, 2001)

loubob57 said:


> Were any of the VIP purchases backordered? I wonder if they went to the front of the line?


I was a VIP'r and got that line this morning at 9:20am.


----------



## bilbo (Dec 7, 2004)

for what's it's worth...

weaknees has the series 3 listed as a pre-order, and they list it as expected to be in stock by 9/22.

my guess would be that they probably have a pretty accurate idea of when they are getting theirs, since they probably order them by the dozen.

and if you are so inclined you can get a 60 hour HD or 100 hour HD Series 3 for $1299 or $1599, respectively, and extend you labor warranty from 90 days to 180 days and transfer your lifetime for $199.


----------



## 188 (Oct 15, 1999)

I ordered last Wednesday at about 10pm (the second day, I think), and based on the UPS tracking info, it shipped on Friday the 15th and is to arrive tomorrow. I did use the VIP site.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

cap said:


> I was told my order was not shipped and is on backorder.
> So who knows what is going on now.
> So much for every order placed before Thursday is being shipped Friday.


Same, basically - ordered Tues evening - now told delayed "due to backorder" - no shipping date, no tracking info but can't cancel. Total B*llsh*t.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

alright I will say it. This last in, first out order for shipping is absolute crap. I don't care what the heck happened to any database, but all orders should be processed in the order they were placed. Many people ordered tuesday morning with next day air and still haven't received ANY shipping information on their order. Meanwhile people that ordered wednesday and thursday will be getting their boxes today. I hear rumblings about tuesday orders are now on "back order". This looks like it will require a post to the Better Business Bureau.


----------



## VoodooNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

That clinches it for me. I'm on hold with customer service right now. If they tell me I am backordered, I am hitting the "purchase now" button for the S3 currently in my Circuit City shopping cart which can be delivered tomorrow. TiVo has really shot themselves in the foot on this one.


----------



## tunnelengineer (Jul 21, 2006)

currently on hold as well...............


----------



## ljg (Jan 23, 2003)

See my Thread, still think I am wrong

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316946


----------



## Timber (Apr 28, 2002)

Two words folks:

Chill pill!

-=Tim=-


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

I spoke to "Customer services" and they told me that they did not know whether my order was shipped or on back order. 

No matter how bad their system crash was I find it hard to understand why someone could not at least keep a list of all the orders on that left the building manually and distribute that to all support people.


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

tunnelengineer said:


> currently on hold as well...............


Me too, so thats why the wait is so long!! I really hope I don't hear that mine is "backordered"


----------



## VoodooNYC (Sep 14, 2006)

I just spoke with a CSR who said that even though they didn't have any tracking numbers, orders from the 12th were shipped on the 15th and should arrive today or tomorrow. Do I believe him? Not much, but at this point I'll probably just cool my heels. If nothing arrives by tomorrow, I'll buy from Circuit City, assuming they still have some left. This is just crazy.


----------



## redtape (Oct 14, 2003)

Well, I just got off the phone and was told that my order was in processing but not yet shipped. It was placed Wednesday at 08:29 AM with 2 day shipping...(I guess that money was wasted), and the only e-mail I had received since ordering was the confirmation. Not exactly impressed with the communications on this order, but I'll live.


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

Well, the UPS driver who delivers to my house also delivers to my work. He said that he doesn't have anything for me today. Called TiVo and was assured my 1-day shipping Tivo was shipped on Friday and he said that there is no backorder.

Guess I call the cable company and cancel the cable card install...

I am seriously re-thinking my decision.....


----------



## angel35 (Nov 5, 2004)

cap said:


> I called 877-367-8486 then when it asked if I was calling about the series 3 I said yes, then if I have already ordered I said yes, then there was another question about buying that I took. Oh for the days of press 0 for an operator.


Waste of ti me calling all you get is the round a round . no info about any thing I called 877-367-8486 and they gave me this # to call 877-289-8486 Waste of my time got nothing. Does any one know what we can do???  :down:


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

VoodooNYC said:


> I just spoke with a CSR who said that even though they didn't have any tracking numbers, orders from the 12th were shipped on the 15th and should arrive today or tomorrow. Do I believe him? Not much, but at this point I'll probably just cool my heels. If nothing arrives by tomorrow, I'll buy from Circuit City, assuming they still have some left. This is just crazy.


All I have to say is WOW they are totally clueless, I called and spoke to the order dept this morning and they had info on my order and told me it shipped out Friday but that I needed to speak to a CSR to find out my tracking info. Called and spoke with a CSR and they had no order information, nothing about my order number, email, etc hopefully a Series 3 will still show up in the next day or so otherwise I am going to be very unhappy!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

So, I stayed home from work today to receive my "overnight" shipment, with no tracking number and no concrete information, based solely on TivoPony's statement that all orders had shipped last week. Turns out that's not true? Fantastic.

I've been on hold for 20 minutes at the newest number they redirect you to (877-806-0883) -- I'm sure once I get through, I'll have all the information I need!


----------



## mwarner (Dec 12, 2000)

I wonder if all the TiVos were shipped on Friday, but some were 'shipped' after the cut off time for UPS. For example: I shipped your TiVo at 9pm on Friday, but UPS had already been by at 6pm to pick up everything for that day. 

So, maybe tomorrow, but who knows. I would expect a comment from Pony sometime today .. that is, if he is back in the office.


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

I cannot BELIEVE the level of BS this whole shipping issue has become! I was willing to accept that, even though I haven't received a shipping notification yet, I would probably get my Series3 by tomorrow because of what TiVoPony had said. Now Customer Service is telling you that some are on backorder??? I don't even know if calling Customer Service will help at all because they still don't seem to have all the facts straight. :down:


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Franco said:


> I cannot BELIEVE the level of BS this whole shipping issue has become! I was willing to accept that, even though I haven't received a shipping notification yet, I would probably get my Series3 by tomorrow because of what TiVoPony had said. Now Customer Service is telling you that some are on backorder??? I don't even know if calling Customer Service will help at all because they still don't seem to have all the facts straight. :down:


 And still, no official apology from TiVo's corporate bigwigs.

I'm almost tempted to cancel my TiVo subscription for my Series 2 and just ditch TiVo all together.


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

geekmedic said:


> And still, no official apology from TiVo's corporate bigwigs.


And no comment from any of the Tivo employees on this board, other than more vagueness and misinformation. Talk about turning your biggest supporters into your biggest bashers... unbelievable.


----------



## laserguns (Jun 26, 2005)

called 877-367-8486

spoke to "supervisor" Patrick.
Told me to contact 877-Buy-TIVO. 
Called them. 
Mike told me that due to the system update I would have to speak with someone at 877-367-8486. I told them that I had already spoke to a "supervisor" and they had told me to contact 877-Buy-tivo. I asked him how he would feel if he ordered something a week ago that cost roughly $900, and never got any word on it. his response was "i'm not quite sure what you mean".

these people are just a bunch of liars.

so now i'm on hold with the 367 number for a second time and they are bout to get it

here is a list of people i've spoken to at TIVO who have helped me ZERO:

Nick
Cal
Mike
"supervisor" Patrick
Jason
Mike-2


----------



## tildenw (Dec 11, 2004)

Mine should be here today, Waiting for the ups man.

Type: Package 
Status: In Transit 
Rescheduled Delivery: 09/18/2006

Have my fingers crossed


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 28, 2002)

Ordered mine on the VIP invite Tuesday. Set the cablecard appointment, lied to all week about shipping (every.single.day), cancelled appointment for cablecards, rescheduled, etc, etc, blah blah, blah...

Latest CSR story (9:10am Monday):

My order HAS shipped (not believing it), but it shipped on 9/17 (SUNDAY!) according to their computer (so much for everything shipped Fri/Sat), and is coming DHL. However, the tracking number they gave me at the same time (invalid) starts with 1Z, which is not DHL but UPS. They also told me that it was sent 3 day shipping when I ordered overnight, and have the confirmation email showing that.

Yes kids, this is still a very messed up situation.


----------



## Canoehead (Sep 12, 2006)

Just said screw it and ordered from Circuit City - with the 10% coupon (-80) plus tax (+55) plus shipping (+25) it is a total wash. Also bought their extended warranty. Should arrive tomorrow. Of course, with my luck this means that my Tivo.com order will now become un-screwed, but oh well.


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

On the phone with TiVo now. Ordered Tuesday, 10:15 AM EDT. Have not yet received shipping confirmation. Guy says my order did *NOT* ship on Friday, can't confirm that it will even ship today! Can only tell me that it _should_ ship within the *NEXT 2 DAYS*.

THIS IS INFURIATING. I want to know why people who ordered on Wednesday and Thursday are getting theirs today, and the people who ordered on Tuesday haven't even been shipped yet! I will *NEVER* buy anything from Tivo.com ever again!!!

UPDATE: Spoke to a supervisor, who was able to tell me that I was charged for shipping on the 15th, so most likely it shipped on the 15th. Hopefully that's accurate. She also said that she would give me a free month of service for my troubles. So at least they're _trying_ to make things right.


----------



## IdecideTV (Sep 16, 2006)

I ordered my s3 on Tuesday morning 10:00 AM Eastern with 1 shipment method, no info about shipment! Reading all the posts in this forum and hoping it all get resolved over the weekend and hopefully getting mine on Monday or Tuesday! But I called the CSR to make sure they solved all the problem, unfortunately it seems like they still have issues, I was told that mine was backordered and no idea about the availabiltiy or next expected shiping date.

I order one through Circuit City with express shipment, to be delivered tomorrow! and called Tivo again to cancel the order, they couldn't cancel the order in their system either, so I was told to "do not accept the deliver when it arrives", What a mess! 

Anyway, I am happy that atleast no more frustration! I can rely on CC or anyother online store in that matter which I know of.

Good luck guys!


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

etsolow said:


> I've been on hold for 20 minutes at the newest number they redirect you to (877-806-0883) -- I'm sure once I get through, I'll have all the information I need!


Replying to myself...

This rep said that my order had NOT shipped yet, that it was supposed to ship on the 14th but for "some reason" it hadn't. She could not tell me if it would ship today or even tomorrow. She gave me a number (877-289-8486) to call when I asked her to cancel the order, and then transferred me to a customer satisfaction survey!! At the end I was able to leave a voicemail and I expressed my gripes as best I could in 30 seconds or so...


----------



## mbhuff (Jan 25, 2004)

Stayed online for 40 minutes to speak to a CSR (btw, do not call 1-800-BUY-TIVO, they have no access). I spoke to a CSR and they gave me a tracking number for UPS. It is scheduled for delivery today....TO MY HOME ADDRESS, not my work. When they re-entered the order on Sunday, they screwed it up and got it backward. So, I'm sitting at home waiting on delivery.

The CSR says that they ship with no signature required, but individual UPS offices override that depending on their experience (ie, higher crime area, etc).


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Complaints can be filed with the Federal Trade Commission if TiVo refuses to cancel your order:

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/dod/wsolcq$.startup?Z_ORG_CODE=PU01


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

etsolow said:


> Replying to myself...
> 
> This rep said that my order had NOT shipped yet, that it was supposed to ship on the 14th but for "some reason" it hadn't. She could not tell me if it would ship today or even tomorrow. She gave me a number (877-289-8486) to call when I asked her to cancel the order, and then transferred me to a customer satisfaction survey!! At the end I was able to leave a voicemail and I expressed my gripes as best I could in 30 seconds or so...


Im on hold right now trying to call again, I just got back from picking up one at my local Best Buy so now I am going to try and find out if mine has shipped yet, if so I will keep it and take back the one from BB, if not they better cancel my order!


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

geekmedic said:


> Complaints can be filed with the Federal Trade Commission if TiVo refuses to cancel your order:
> 
> https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/dod/wsolcq$.startup?Z_ORG_CODE=PU01


Great link, geekmedic! As much as I've loved all my TiVo boxes, I hate the growing feeling that TiVo is lying to many of us. While I am happy for those who have received their units or shipping confirmations, that's of little comfort for those of us who are still waiting and feel that we're still being lied to. Hopefully someone at TiVo (with the power to do something about these problems) will get a fire lit under them so we don't have to light it ourselves.


----------



## nachos4two (Aug 18, 2004)

amjustice....did they have more units available? ill live near the schaumburg area


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

BTW on a somewhat unrelated note, Tivo has really crappy hold music which only increases the rage!!


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

nachos4two said:


> amjustice....did they have more units available? ill live near the schaumburg area


No, I went to the BB in Bollingbrook and got the last one they had. Try calling around though because on the web it said nobody had them and when I called that store they had one. Good Luck!


----------



## nachos4two (Aug 18, 2004)

ok , that was the only location you had found with any if not one in stock though? or that was all you had tried, and was sucessful?

If you know of another local that has one or more please inform me


----------



## amjustice (Mar 9, 2006)

nachos4two said:


> ok , that was the only location you had found with any if not one in stock though? or that was all you had tried, and was sucessful?
> 
> If you know of another local that has one or more please inform me


I just called Downers Grove and there, DG had none, they had one


----------



## RoanokeHokie (Nov 16, 2000)

amjustice said:


> BTW on a somewhat unrelated note, Tivo has really crappy hold music which only increases the rage!!


I think that makes a much better reason for me to tell my wife why I haven't called TiVo myself... "people say the hold music sucks!" *laughs*


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

Anyone know how I can talk to a real person at UPS? I'd like to see if they have any information on when my package will be delivered; the website does not have any projected delivery date listed still (it is in Kentucky though).


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

I just called a CSR. They gave me a tracking number and instantly dropped me into a survey.

I just checked the tracking number on UPS, and here's what it says:

```
Tracking Detail 
Billing information has been sent to UPS. Check site later for updated shipment status
 or contact shipper for more details.

	 
Tracking Number: 	1Z...	 
Type: 	Package 	 
Status: 	Billing Information Received 	 
Shipped to: 	SAN MATEO, CA, US 	 
Shipped or Billed on: 	09/14/2006 	 
Service Type: 	GROUND 	 
Weight: 	17.00 Lbs 	 

Tracking results provided by UPS:  09/18/2006 2:37 P.M.  EST (USA)
```
According to UPS' FAQ, that means Tivo hasn't given them a box to deliver yet. Also, the delivery city is wrong. I'm hoping it's shipping to my home address (which we're currently renovating, nobody lives there yet...), but it's definitely not the "Ship To" city I entered on the VIP site (just triple-checked my order confirmation).

Anyone else in this boat? Anyone know what that UPS status really means?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

nightstrm said:


> Anyone know how I can talk to a real person at UPS? I'd like to see if they have any information on when my package will be delivered; the website does not have any projected delivery date listed still (it is in Kentucky though).


Call 1-800-PICK-UPS, give the automated system your tracking number. When it asks if you want to repeat it, or track another, just say "Agent."

It will go on and say "This is the most recent data. Are you sure?" and just answer "Yes."


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jgubman said:


> I just called a CSR. They gave me a tracking number and instantly dropped me into a survey.
> 
> According to UPS' FAQ, that means Tivo hasn't given them a box to deliver yet. Also, the delivery city is wrong. I'm hoping it's shipping to my home address (which we're currently renovating, nobody lives there yet...), but it's definitely not the "Ship To" city I entered on the VIP site (just triple-checked my order confirmation).
> 
> Anyone else in this boat? Anyone know what that UPS status really means?


See my thread here about the city being wrong: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=316942
TiVo probably pulled info from your "Manage My Account" settings.


----------



## nightstrm (Sep 12, 2006)

SoBayJake said:


> Call 1-800-PICK-UPS, give the automated system your tracking number. When it asks if you want to repeat it, or track another, just say "Agent."
> 
> It will go on and say "This is the most recent data. Are you sure?" and just answer "Yes."


Thanks... I was able to talk to someone and she was about as helpful as a rock. She told me to contact the shipper. I guess I will just hope that it will arrive tomorrow, since my HDMI switch just left the same distribution point an hour or so ago and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

SoBayJake said:


> See my thread here about the city being wrong:
> TiVo probably pulled info from your "Manage My Account" settings.


Thanks for the number, called UPS and Tivo did sent it to my (uninhabited) billing address.

The UPS CSR also said they haven't received the package yet, but I should call Tivo to see when if/when it was sent (?!??).

Joy.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

nightstrm said:


> Thanks... I was able to talk to someone and she was about as helpful as a rock. She told me to contact the shipper. I guess I will just hope that it will arrive tomorrow, since my HDMI switch just left the same distribution point an hour or so ago and is scheduled for delivery tomorrow.


Yes, their system does leave something to be desired. TiVo put the wrong city and no apt number on mine..so I had to call UPS. I guess they could handle it, since the street and ZIP were ok. But I had to call when the package was at a station..not in transit.

Then a nice lady called me today saying "we have this address update, but your package already has this address, and its with the driver." So I explain again (4th time) and she said "oh you are correct..but either way, its already out with your regular driver."

Now I'm just worried that the driver will not leave it at the complex since it has no apartment number on it!


----------



## Agent86 (Jan 18, 2002)

I figured I would post the weirdness I am experiencing, just to add to the fun.

I am one of three friends that bought an S3. My friend purchased it at 10am on 9/12. I purchased it at 3:30pm on 9/12. My brother purchased it at 10pm on 9/13.

My friend received the "Thank you for your order" and "Order Confirmation" e-mail on 9/12. He then got the "bummer, your order won't ship until 9/15" on the night of 9/14. He got his tracking information late on 9/16. His shipping date was 9/15.

My brother received the "Thank you for your order" e-mail on 9/15. He got his "bummer, your order won't ship e-mail until 9/15" on 9/15. He got his order confirmation and shipping notice today (9/18). His shipping date was 9/15.

I received the "thank you for your order" e-mail about 30 minutes after I ordered on 9/12. I received the "bummer, your it won't ship until 9/15" on the night of 9/14. Today (9/18) I have received my order confirmation, but no shipping information. Oddly the order date is shown as 9/14 and not 9/12. Either way, it is before 9/15, so I hope it shipped Friday.

I tried to call the number in this thread to get tracking information, but the gentleman that answered the line said my order shows as processed but that they have no shipping information. <shrug>

A few bullet point style comments:

1) I am very disappointed in TiVo.
2) As with other bad online store experiences, I will try to avoid the TiVo Store in the future.
3) The first shipping promise was broken, hopefully the second was not. Please do not make promises you cannot keep.
4) The most frustrating part of this entire experience is the lack of information. I feel this is worse then the ship date slipping. Any TiVo number someone calls should be able to get to accurate, up-to-date information on orders including the ability to cancel.


----------



## beerkensp (Dec 29, 2003)

The second order confirmation they send out only had my partial address on. The first order confirmation e-mail on Tuesday had everything correct (including the order date). I spend about 10 minutes explaining to the guy that the address was wrong. I then had to repeat it about 5 times before he got it. I am not sure if he did anything with the information.

By the sound of it there will be a lot of Tivos delivered to the wrong addresses. That is not very funny at $800a piece.


----------



## Aiken (Feb 17, 2003)

beerkensp said:


> The second order confirmation they send out only had my partial address on. The first order confirmation e-mail on Tuesday had everything correct (including the order date). I spend about 10 minutes explaining to the guy that the address was wrong. I then had to repeat it about 5 times before he got it. I am not sure if he did anything with the information.
> 
> By the sound of it there will be a lot of Tivos delivered to the wrong addresses. That is not very funny at $800a piece.


What do you want to bet that the TiVos headed for the wrong addresses are also the wrong item? For instance, an S2 DT to the wrong address. Then, ten days later, "Oops, we sent it to the wrong address and it came back to us. We'll need to re-place the order." If, by some chance you managed to get the item from UPS, you'd find it was the wrong item, and then it'd be, "Oops, our bad, we'll send you an RMA slip. When we get it back, we'll re-place the order."


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

beerkensp said:


> The second order confirmation they send out only had my partial address on.


Same here


----------



## jgubman (Mar 7, 2002)

Has anyone actually had the charge show up on their credit card yet?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I just got another order confirmation email with an order date of 9/14 (even though I placed my order on 9/12 at 9:42am EDT). I called customer service and was told that their system was upgraded over the weekend and they "lost" all of the tracking information. She said that "if" my order didn't ship out Friday, it will ship out today. But couldn't tell me if either of those were in fact the case. Regardless, I ordered one from Circuit City online yesterday and it shipped out this morning. It will be here Thursday.


----------



## Craig S (Nov 3, 2002)

Just got off the phone with TiVo. My order, placed about 8:30 AM CDT on Tuesday. has not yet shipped. Supposed to ship today or tomorrow. I asked about cancelling (I picked up an S3 at Fry's over my lunch hour - they still had 3 left) and the CSR referred me to the order line. The rep there told me they do not have the ability to cancel an order after it has been in the system for over an hour!!!

The first CSR said just to refuse shipment and I would get a full refund.

Both CSRs were helpful - not rude at all. I know people are upset here (I certainly am), but I find if I can keep my voice under control and not get pissed off with the CSRs, it makes for a more pleasant experience all around. I told myself before the call that these problems are NOT the fault of the poor folks answering the phone, and that any questions they cannot answer or operations they cannot perform to my satisfaction are the fault of their supervisors who are not providing them the information and tools needed to properly do their jobs.

I will be heading home from work in an hour or so to set up my new Fry's-purchased S3., and (hopefully) transfer my S1 lifetime to it. When I get a ship notice, I'll wait at home on the scheduled deliver date to refuse the shipment. I will monitor my CC to make sure all charges are reversed; if not, I will get my CC provider involved.

It definitely appears those of us who ordered early Tuesday got screwed, blued, and tattooed. Please, TiVo, for the future of your great product - FIX your order fullfilment system. This fiasco is simply inexcusable.


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

Here are my original order details

_Order Sub-total: $799.99
==============
Shipping: $43.54
Tax: *$66.00*
Order Total: $909.53
Date of Purchase: 9/12/2006 10:06:00 AM_

Like many of you who ordered on Tuesday morning, I got another order confirmation.

_Order Sub Total: $799.99
Shipping: $43.54
Tax: *$69.59*
Order Total: $913.12
Order Date: 09/14/2006 / 14:49:22_

Did California Tax change between Tuesday and Thursday?


----------



## stoli412 (Nov 22, 2003)

GRRRR! I just got my shipping confirmation. It just shipped TODAY. What the f*** happened to FRIDAY?! I ordered Tuesday, 10:15 AM EDT.


----------



## Franco (Feb 24, 2002)

shady said:


> Did California Tax change between Tuesday and Thursday?


Since I have no Series3 TiVo (nor shipping confirmation) to take up my time, I thought I'd take a closer look at my 2 different order confirmations. When I placed the order on Tuesday, I was charged $66.00. On my second order confirmation, I got charged $62.00.

/ULTRASARCASM MODE=ON

TiVo, I'm so glad you've given me some good customer service by refunding me $4.00 for my troubles. TiVo is swell!

/ULTRASARCASM MODE=OFF

...and of course I'm STILL waiting for a shipping confirmation. Guess I'll have to try and steal the cable cards from the Time Warner installer tomorrow then slam the door in his face.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

MY Tivo 3 arrived today... and for the record: I'VE NEVER RECIEVED AN EMAIL STATING THAT MY TIVO SHIPPED...

In fact, other than the original order confirmation, I haven't recieved anything...


----------



## etsolow (Feb 8, 2001)

When did you order, and what shipping method did you use?


----------



## btwyx (Jan 16, 2003)

jgubman said:


> Has anyone actually had the charge show up on their credit card yet?


Not me, and my wife tells me it actually arrived this afternoon.

Edit: Though the authorised balance on my card looks about big enough for 2 S3s.


----------



## montivette (Sep 7, 2006)

I received my 2nd order confirmation Sunday night which said I placed my order on Thursday. And today I received a shipment notification. My order actually was placed at 9:30AM central time last Tuesday. So it was a 4 business day turnaround for them to ship it out. 

Too bad I no longer need it as I bought one at the store and have it hooked up just in time to record the new fall season shows in HD.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

Well, I ordered Tuesday morning, got the famous Friday email, then the duplicate confirm with the wrong date on Sunday (and, by the way, the wrong customer service number, which rings a company called "Tivo Consulting" -- pity them!). 

Called Customer service again today, finally got them to admit it hasn't shipped, and should go out the first part of this week. This is really crap. Time to cancel tomorrow's CC install.

Worst part is that none of the local BB's or CircuitCity stores have any in stock.


----------



## Gerhard (Sep 29, 2002)

etsolow said:


> When did you order, and what shipping method did you use?


 I ordered on the 13th with overnight shipping.


----------



## lormahoykyd2007 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey n00b here! LOL. I am having the same crap, but I ordered a series a DT! Can anyone give me the address that was on the shipping label from where they came from? I know their Ft. Worth, Tx at lest I can find out of the buildind still exists.


----------

